# Stream + Slingbox 500 works!



## jonglee

Just wanted to let folks know that my Premiere with Stream and the new Slingbox 500 all works together. No need for IR blaster either. 

The image quality of the Stream is much better on the new iPad compared to the Slingbox feed on local WiFi.

Thought others would be interested as I didn't see any info here.


----------



## magnus

jonglee said:


> Just wanted to let folks know that my Premiere with Stream and the new Slingbox 500 all works together. No need for IR blaster either.
> 
> The image quality of the Stream is much better on the new iPad compared to the Slingbox feed on local WiFi.
> 
> Thought others would be interested as I didn't see any info here.


How does it change the channels then?


----------



## Dan203

The new Slingboxes have an IR blaster built into the face of the box so you don't need an IR blaster cable as long as there is a wall or something for the signal to bounce off of. I believe they still come with a cable if you need it. 

Dan


----------



## aaronwt

Yes they still come with an IR blaster connected to a cable. At least my SlingBox 350 did. But I did not need to use it. That is one of the really nice things about the new SlingBox.


----------



## magnox

jonglee said:


> Just wanted to let folks know that my Premiere with Stream and the new Slingbox 500 all works together. No need for IR blaster either.
> 
> The image quality of the Stream is much better on the new iPad compared to the Slingbox feed on local WiFi.
> 
> Thought others would be interested as I didn't see any info here.


I dont understand? what about it works together?


----------



## atmuscarella

magnox said:


> I dont understand? what about it works together?


I assumed he/she ment they both streamed from his/her TiVo to his/her ipad without interfering with each other. Which makes sense as the steam doesn't care what your TiVo is outputting.


----------



## magnox

oh.. ok.. I guess i didnt see the point in having a stream if youre using a slingbox... although I guess you dont interfere with the output via stream.


----------



## Dan203

The Stream is significantly better for local streaming. It's higher quality, responds better to commands, and does not interfere with the host TiVo. The Slingbox is better for remote streaming because the Stream doesn't do that at all. If TiVo ever adds remote streaming to the Stream then a Slingbox will be completely unnecessary.

Dan


----------



## magnox

Dan203 said:


> The Stream is significantly better for local streaming. It's higher quality, responds better to commands, and does not interfere with the host TiVo. The Slingbox is better for remote streaming because the Stream doesn't do that at all. If TiVo ever adds remote streaming to the Stream then a Slingbox will be completely unnecessary.
> 
> Dan


Sling is better for local streaming - you can access hulu, amazon, netflix via one interface, you dont have to start recordings to watch live tv.

Thats what i would like on my stream, remote access.


----------



## morac

magnox said:


> Sling is better for local streaming - you can access hulu, amazon, netflix via one interface, you dont have to start recordings to watch live tv.
> 
> Thats what i would like on my stream, remote access.


Sling rebuffers when using the remote, making it difficult to control a DVR, even locally. Also since Hulu, Netflix and Amazon (including Prime) all have apps, there's really no benefit to using the Sling to stream any of them from the TiVo. As for Live TV, with Sling you'd still be tying up a tuner so there's no real benefit there either. As such I agree with Dan.


----------



## Dan203

magnox said:


> Sling is better for local streaming - you can access hulu, amazon, netflix via one interface, you dont have to start recordings to watch live tv.


Have you ever actually used a Slingbox for local streaming? It's got a horrible lag that makes it almost impossible to use for any sort of trick play. (i.e. FF, RW, IR, etc...) Also it ties up the TiVo so if you have multiple users in your house only one of you can watch the TiVo, or you have to watch the same thing, even though you're using different screens.

As for Hulu, Amazon and Netflix... Why wouldn't you just use their apps for that?

And for live TV... As I mentioned in another tread a fix for that is likely to come when they release the Mini. Once the TiVo software has been updated to allow the Mini to borrow a tuner there will be nothing preventing them from adding the same functionality to the TiVo app with Stream. Plus who watches live TV anyway? 

Dan


----------



## Leon WIlkinson

I hate how the 500 looks!!!!


----------



## magnox

Dan203 said:


> Have you ever actually used a Slingbox for local streaming? It's got a horrible lag that makes it almost impossible to use for any sort of trick play. (i.e. FF, RW, IR, etc...) Also it ties up the TiVo so if you have multiple users in your house only one of you can watch the TiVo, or you have to watch the same thing, even though you're using different screens.
> 
> As for Hulu, Amazon and Netflix... Why wouldn't you just use their apps for that?
> 
> And for live TV... As I mentioned in another tread a fix for that is likely to come when they release the Mini. Once the TiVo software has been updated to allow the Mini to borrow a tuner there will be nothing preventing them from adding the same functionality to the TiVo app with Stream. Plus who watches live TV anyway?
> 
> Dan


Yes I have; since they first came out. The last one I had was the pro HD and I used a slingcatcher. It was fine for local viewing and high bitrate. Have you used the new ones?

I merely pointed out there are pros for a sling too and if you need remote viewing save your money if you have a sling on the stream.


----------



## magnox

morac said:


> Sling rebuffers when using the remote, making it difficult to control a DVR, even locally. Also since Hulu, Netflix and Amazon (including Prime) all have apps, there's really no benefit to using the Sling to stream any of them from the TiVo. As for Live TV, with Sling you'd still be tying up a tuner so there's no real benefit there either. As such I agree with Dan.


Theres nothing to agree. There are just different ways to skin a cat thats all.

Oh and you guys are forgetting you can sling to:

Android, PCs, MAC, slingcatcher and the new JVC tv's.


----------



## Dan203

I said...


Dan203 said:


> The Stream is significantly better for local streaming. It's higher quality, responds better to commands, and does not interfere with the host TiVo.


Nothing you said refuted that. If you think a Slingbox is good enough that's fine. But if you're a new customer and don't have either one, and your only reason for buying is local network streaming, the TiVo Stream is a better choice. And if you need remote streaming then a Slingbox is a better choice.

Dan


----------



## aaronwt

Dan203 said:


> I said...
> 
> Nothing you said refuted that. If you think a Slingbox is good enough that's fine. But if you're a new customer and don't have either one, and your only reason for buying is local network streaming, the TiVo Stream is a better choice. And if you need remote streaming then a Slingbox is a better choice.
> 
> Dan


Which is why in the end, after android support comes for the Stream, I will probably keep my Slingbox 350 and also get a Stream.


----------



## magnox

Dan203 said:


> I said...
> 
> Nothing you said refuted that. If you think a Slingbox is good enough that's fine. But if you're a new customer and don't have either one, and your only reason for buying is local network streaming, the TiVo Stream is a better choice. And if you need remote streaming then a Slingbox is a better choice.
> 
> Dan


I'm not sure I can refute it. It's subjective on which looks better unless you know resolution, codec and bit rate used for both technologies.

But I agree; and as I said I you have neither but want remote viewing go with te slingbox. If you're minted get both I guess - although I look at hava too.


----------



## ShayL

Dan203 said:


> I said...
> 
> Nothing you said refuted that. If you think a Slingbox is good enough that's fine. But if you're a new customer and don't have either one, and your only reason for buying is local network streaming, the TiVo Stream is a better choice. And if you need remote streaming then a Slingbox is a better choice.
> 
> Dan


Another point to add, is that the battery consumption on my ipad via the stream is much lower than using slingbox.


----------



## Dan203

Oh yeah, one more thing... The Stream essentially has a built in sleep timer and the Sling does not. With the Stream as soon as the show is over the TiVo app allows the iPad to fall asleep. With a Slingbox it has no idea what it's playing so it just plays forever unless you manually stop playback. Although I guess now that iOS6 added a clock app you might be able to setup a timer manually. That wasn't an option when I was using my Sling under iOS5 so this is something that really annoyed me. 

Dan


----------



## aaronwt

Wouldn't you turn it off when you finish watching?


----------



## Dan203

I use mine on the night stand when going to sleep. (My wife wont let me put a TV in hte bedroom)

Dan


----------



## DFWDave

Don't have one (yet - it's on my Christmas list!), but one key advantage for me over separate apps for Netflix and Hulu Plus is that when I am travelling overseas, Hulu, Netflix, HBO Go, etc, all block access based on my location. It's on those long trips that I would really like to have some local TV access (recorded or live). 

If I buy it, it will be largely for that reason. 

Also, even though the major networks have some full shows on their website or app for viewing, many are missing. Remote access to shows I've recorded, even when travelling within the U.S., will be great because of that gap.


----------



## Dan203

I hope it works for you. As has been mentioned before one major downfall to using a Slingbox remotely is that the internet connections available in most hotels tend to suck. So even if you have a really good upload speed at home if the download speed at the hotel sucks the experience is going to be less then ideal. At it's worst the Slingbox will still transmit, but it's a smeared, pixelated mess that's barely watchable.

Dan


----------



## teklock

Sears has the Slingbox 500 for 179.99! These things are 299 ever where else. I just got one. :up:

Yes i have the Stream also.


----------



## aaronwt

teklock said:


> Sears has the Slingbox 500 for 179.99! These things are 299 ever where else. I just got one. :up:
> 
> Yes i have the Stream also.


It looks like they have the prices reversed. They are showing $299 for the Slingbox 350 and $179 for the Slingbox 500.

If you actually get a SLingbox 500 for $179 that will be a sweet deal.


----------



## teklock

aaronwt said:


> It looks like they have the prices reversed. They are showing $299 for the Slingbox 350 and $179 for the Slingbox 500.
> 
> If you actually get a SLingbox 500 for $179 that will be a sweet deal.


Shows it was shipped!


----------



## thomb

Would a Slingbox work ok over wifi on a plane? I'm not sure of airplane wifi speeds.


----------



## ahwman

Leon WIlkinson said:


> I hate how the 500 looks!!!!


+1


----------



## morac

thomb said:


> Would a Slingbox work ok over wifi on a plane? I'm not sure of airplane wifi speeds.


It works over 3G speeds, so I'd say it would. It might not look great, but it should work.


----------

